# Hawaii Reviews for February 2006



## billhall (Feb 2, 2006)

Hawaii Reviews for February 2006 !!!   Enjoy!


----------



## billhall (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club, Oahu,  1/26/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club
Reviewer:  Jan Handlers​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 6, 2006)

*Marriott Kauai, Kona Coast I, Ke Nani Kai (Molokai)*

*Reviews received and posted*



Marriott's Kauai Beach Club
Reviewer:  Andy Poole​Island: Kauai​

Kona Coast I
Reviewer:  Susan Miller​Island: Big Island​

Ke Nani Kai
Reviewer:  Susan Miller​Island: Molokai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 7, 2006)

*Embassy Vacation Resort Poipu Point, Kauai,  01/29/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Embassy Vacation Resort Poipu Point
Reviewer:  Don Fellows​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 12, 2006)

*Kona Hawaiian Village,  Big Island,     11/12/05*

*Reviews received and posted*



Kona Hawaiian Village
Reviewer:   Sandra Moore​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the reviews! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 19, 2006)

*Maui Banyon Vacation Club, Maui,      1/17/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Maui Banyon Vacation Club
Reviewer:   Joan Elmouchi​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## sandesurf (Feb 19, 2006)

okay, I am a member and I can't get to the review page!


----------



## sandesurf (Feb 19, 2006)

and it still says "guest" !!!


----------



## billhall (Feb 23, 2006)

*still show as guest*

See the  TUG BBS section sticky on the "guest" question.
  i.e. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## billhall (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm not aware of any problem accessing reviews.   Are you just clicking on the link in a review (above) and it doesn't work?   You should try again and if it doesn't work,  post the problem in the main thread of TUG General with some details.  It will be noticed there more quickly than hidden in a Hawaii review thread. 

I just tried it and it works fine (for me)



			
				sandesurf said:
			
		

> okay, I am a member and I can't get to the review page!


----------



## billhall (Feb 23, 2006)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       2/10/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Marriott Waiohai Beach Club
Reviewer:  Carol Brown​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 24, 2006)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui,    2/23/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*



Sands of Kahana  (updated review on 2/28)
Reviewer:   Bob Kendall​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 25, 2006)

*Pahio Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai,   1/14/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pahio Kauai Beach Villas
Reviewer:  Jack & Sara Goodstein​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 25, 2006)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island,   1/29/06*

*Reviews received and posted*



Paniolo Greens
Reviewer:  Mike Shelton​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

